# Supprimer morceaux dans iTunes mais les garder dans iPod ?



## MiRouF (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis interressé par l'achat d'un iPod classique 120Gb pour faire un peu de place sur le disque dur de mon mac qui est plutôt plein.
Je voulais donc savoir s'il est possible de sauvegarder des morceaux sur un iPod et ensuite de les supprimer de la bibliothèque iTunes sans qu'ils ne s'effacent lors de la prochaine synchronisation. De ce que j'ai pu comprendre, ce n'est pas vraiment possible.
Connaîtriez vous alors des logiciels, autre que iTunes, qui me permettent de supprimer des morceaux de mon disque dur sans que ceux-ci soient effacés de mon iPod lorsque je le reconnecte à mon mac ?
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et conseils !

Sylvain


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Je pense qu'il faut cocher "synchro manuelle" pour l'iPOD.

Cela dit, tu ferais mieux de t'acheter un disque dur externe pour y stocker ta musique (ainsi qu'un disque de sauvegarde), car si je comprends bien tu prévois de n'avoir qu'un exemplaire de tes fichiers de musique dont pour certains sur l'iPOD seulement! Or un iPOD ça peut tomber en panne, se faire voler, ... et dans ces cas, adieu la musique!


----------



## twinworld (30 Juin 2009)

+1 
pour l'achat d'un disque dur pour stocker les fichiers. Les stocker même sur 2 disques durs en plus de l'iPod serait le top, si vous ne faîtes pas déjà des sauvegardes TimeMachine. 

Il y a des tas de témoignages et de questions d'utilisateurs qui viennent sur le forum tout désolés parce qu'ils ont perdu leur musique et ne savent pas comment la récupérer. Quand on demande pourquoi ils n'ont pas fait de sauvegardes, ils répondent qu'ils ont pas pensé. Là, vous aurez au moins été prévenu 

En plus, passer par une autre application qu'iTunes pour gérer son iPod et sa musique, ça peut aussi être foireux. iTunes fait tout ça très bien.


----------



## BlueVelvet (30 Juin 2009)

> «Je voulais donc savoir s'il est possible de sauvegarder des morceaux sur un iPod et ensuite de les supprimer de la bibliothèque iTunes sans qu'ils ne s'effacent lors de la prochaine synchronisation. De ce que j'ai pu comprendre, ce n'est pas vraiment possible.»



Bien sûr que c'est possible!

En mode de gestion manuelle (genre «mettre à jour manuellement» dans iTunes, qqch comme ça), tu peux très bien avoir des morceaux sur l'iPod non synchronisés sur le Mac/PC. J'en ai plein, placés dans l'iPod via iTunes (de sources CD par exemple), puis éliminés d'iTunes.

Cela dit mes prédecesseurs ont raison: l'iPod comme disque de sauvegarde, c'est assez risqué... A ta place j'achèterai d'abord un petit LaCie ou autre, pour le seul back up, puis j'économiserai et me ferai enfin plaisir avec l'iPod!


----------



## MiRouF (1 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
En effet, je pense qu'un iPod classique et un disque dur externe serait la combinaison parfaite. Maintenent il ne me reste plus qu'à économiser !
Merci encore à vous, et bonne journée !


----------

